# Hard Rock Resort Punta Cana room question



## Skinsfan1311 (Jul 19, 2011)

We just booked the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino Punta Cana through an RCI exchange.

The plan was to trade another one of our weeks, and give it to my sister-in-law and her husband.   Unfortunately, "no guest certificates, multiple weeks or consecutive weeks" are allowed at this resort.

We booked a 4/2 room.  It's a suite with 2 double beds.  I'm assuming that there is a separate bedroom, since it's privacy for 2.      If anyone has stayed there, can you please confirm that?

Is the room big enough for 4 adults to share comfortbly?

Thanks!


----------



## jstapleton (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi. I know your post is old but I was hoping that you or someone else would be able to answer your qustions about the rooms.  Are they as nice as they look?  I booked 5 rooms, 2 for my family and was able to use Guest Certificates for the 3 other rooms I booked.

I hope you had a great time and if possible can you please give me a fair and honest review.  It would be much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------

